# Weighbridge near the Wirral ?



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi. Anyone know of a public weighbridge or how to locate one on or near the Wirral. Merseyside or North Wales will do.Darlingtons used to do it at Heswall but they have moved to Ellesmere Port and now don't have a weighbridge.
Cheers Sid


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

http://www.chrishodgetrucks.co.uk/pageweighbridge/weighbridgeshome.htm


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Autoquest. I see Darlington's are still on the list despite them moving about 2 years ago and no longer have a weighbridge. I have emailed them again.
I will have a ring around on Monday. Because of insurance and Health and Safety a lot of firms no longer let the public in. We used to have a council run public weighbridge in Ellesmere Port but they won't let the public in because they can't get insurance.
Cheers Sid


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Sid,
I've used these a couple of times . . ok when they get off their backsides and [so far] its been free !
Wrexham Trading Standards Division Ruthin Road, Wrexham
(01978) 296060

As far as I can be exact, the GPS co-ordinates are :-
N53.04367
W 3.00666
[weighbridge entrance very near to the Ambulance building


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Vic. Thought you were in France. If I have no joy with the other 2 on the Wirral I will give them a ring. Look forward to seeing you and Sylv at Stourport.
Regards Sid


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi Sid try your local scrapyard! just don't let them keep your van :lol: :wink: terry


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Maddie. You are right, I wouldn't get very far without wheels. Its OK, I was born in Liverpool so I am allowed to make remarks like that.
Cheers Sid.


----------



## woodcut (Sep 30, 2006)

*weighbridge*

Hi Sid. I live in North Wales and i use the council weighbridge near me,
i dont know if you are aware of the area. up the 55 and come off at the Ewloe roundabout take the 3rd exit to Buckley up Liverpool road, you will come to a pub about 1 mile on the left take the next turn after follow the road up and around to the left and the weighbridge is on the left. If you need any more info give me a PM
Jeff and Margaret. (From the Wirral ourselves)


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi Sid, I ment larger s/yards have w/bridges!! They will weigh your van,and I am sure they will not object if you leave a couple of cans behind for there trouble :wink: 
terry


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jeff & Margaret. Thanks for the info. I know the area quite well but didn't know there was a weighbridge up there. Mind you there has been a lot of developement around the Buckley area since I used to work around there.
Sid


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Terry. I did try one with my other van but ended up with a bit of paper with a number on it. Ok for my information but I want something more official looking if i get stopped in France or Germany.
Cheers Sid


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

SidT said:


> Hi Terry. I did try one with my other van but ended up with a bit of paper with a number on it. Ok for my information but I want something more official looking if i get stopped in France or Germany.
> Cheers Sid


I am getting educated once again! did not know you needed a weight paper abroard,it will go into my grey matter for when we venture that far
cheers terry


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Terry. I am not sure you need it but I like to cover all eventualities.
Cheers Sid


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi Sid will they believe your English paper?they seam to be a law unto themselves.I really must give france a try in our m/h the few times we have been have not been the most pleasurable memorys I have.I tend not to buy anything french now,not even apples!
terry


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Terry. I just thought that if they had reason to stop you,if you could show them something it may save a lot of time going to a weighbridge.
We have tented, caravanned,and now motorhomed in France since the 60's and have only happy memories. we are back over there on 28th Aug until early October. can't wait.
Cheers Sid


----------

